# I need a program to find / recover porn off a hard drive?



## tron82

I need to know if there are programs out there (hopefully free) that you can use to search / recover porn that may be on someone's hard drive? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## voyagerfan99

lol


----------



## legalize

voyagerfan99 said:


> lol



That was exactly what I wanted to reply with!

Then I started wondering, what if this is a parent that would like to find out whether his/her kid is downloading it 

It's probably been over written by now if that PC is being used, so recovery is unlikely... In the case of a parent you can try going through the browser history if that wasn't cleaned... In the case of "that guy", there are websites you can watch without downloading :good:


----------



## bratsos

Use open dns service to avoid porn...

But today if some1 wanna see some porns is easily to go into a internet cafe and watch some ...

Is like to try, stop wars in world...

The only thing you can do is to avoid and ignory it.

Same try to teach in your family or into kids.


----------



## tron82

lol Yeah I was wondering if it was too vague. A client came into me and is in a divorce and wants me to hunt porn down. I was wondering if there are any specific programs out there that can find it? As a computer tech I haven't dealt much with searching and recovery of that kind of stuff.


----------



## linkin

Uhhh. What an odd request, but anyway. Try Piriform's Recuva program.

Other than that, check the recycle bin.


----------



## Machin3

No program really. All it takes is to just go into folder search and search for files containing .jpg or .avi/.mpg or any other movie extension. Since that's what probably most commonly downloaded out there, it would be your best bet.


----------



## claptonman

Is the hard drive/computer hers? Might want to think of the legality of this if she took his computer without him knowing.


----------



## tron82

claptonman said:


> Is the hard drive/computer hers? Might want to think of the legality of this if she took his computer without him knowing.



It's a public site and I didn't want to say too much. I have used those programs before and I figured you could manually search for the file types. Thought maybe there was a program out there that could make the process of finding everything faster. But for example; pictures, there really is no identification unless the name of the picture was something of that nature to tip the program off. lol And I also didn't know where to ask it on the categories for the questions I had. So I guess general questions category was the one. I've never really dealt with this like this. Use to wiping or cleaning up a drive that has porn on it. Not try to search and recover the porn.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're just asking for trouble and issues by doing this. Just tell your "customer" that you don't do things like this.


----------



## PohTayToez

There are lots of Data recovery programs on the market but nothing is going to be able to find specific types of audio and picture in terms of content, you'll only be able to search by file type.  You'd just have to wade through the raw data on your own.  I personally use ****** data recovery. 

EDIT: For some reason the software name is picked up by the swear filter?  It's "Ease-US" without the hyphen.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Man I wouldn't mess with it. I have found some very disturbing things fixing college students laptops while working at the IT Department for TTU. If I were you I would call the guy back and explain that you aren't comfortable with doing something like this.


----------



## Kesava

On the plus side, if you find porn, you'll have new stuff to add to the 2TB hard drive full you already have.


----------



## Okedokey

JasonJohnston09 said:


> Man I wouldn't mess with it. I have found some very disturbing things fixing college students laptops while working at the IT Department for TTU. If I were you I would call the guy back and explain that you aren't comfortable with doing something like this.



Anyone professional has indemnity insurance ffs.

Remove the driver and use a linux booted driver recovery software to an external drive.  Clean and restore.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Kesava said:


> On the plus side, if you find porn, you'll have new stuff to add to the 2TB hard drive full you already have.


 
LOOOOOOOL!!! Wow 2 TB of porn.........LOOOOOOOL!!!Who the hell needs so much porn lol...even if person's testicals are gigantic it's still too much lmao! No offence lol!

tron82 you can try Pareto Logic Data Recovery.I have the full version and I must say it rules.
You can also tell your clients to rather use programs to actually track down their kids so that whatever they type is sent to them on E-mail.On that way even if kids COMPLETELY FORMAT ENTIRE HDD,the person will still know what his/her kids were doing/typing on the computer.
Many people do things like this lately I must say.That is actually the MAIN reason why I made UAC keyboard spy software:






The options marked in red are usually the most used ones by the parents even though many use option to save contents in RTF text file as well.




Cheers!


----------

